
Only 20% of millennials have ever tried a Big Mac - artsandsci
https://qz.com/892474/mcdonalds-mcd-introduces-giant-and-small-big-mac-burgers-in-hopes-of-driving-us-sales/
======
Neliquat
This just seems like progress to me. I wonder how it correlates to the big mac
advertising, which I do not recall seeing lately. While in the 80's however, I
got a 7" flexi single of the big mac song and the menu song. I think marketing
just went on to chase the low fat, then low carb market next. The big mac was
neither.

------
randomerr
No surprising. The special sauce really isn't what the grew up with. Please
the bun is bready it a turnoff for kids that grew up on wraps and microwave
thin crust pizzas. The sesame seeds can also be turn-off.

